# BJ Penn To Face The Winner Of GSP vs. Jon Fitch!!!



## Nos5 (Oct 11, 2007)

BJ>GSP>Fitch.

I got BJ vs. GSP at the NYE show. BJ takes it by UD. God, I can't wait for this fight!

http://www.fightline.com/


----------



## mma17 (Jun 4, 2007)

BJ with two belts...life is good.


----------



## Cochise (Aug 3, 2007)

YAY! Another full year delay between LW title fights!!


----------



## Nate6000 (Mar 31, 2007)

Wow! Bj vs. gsp 2 that should be epic, not to ride of fitch to quickly though.:confused05:


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

Hell yeah. B.J. is gunning to the top of my list right now. 

He wants the winner of Fitch - GSP, and the winner of Florian - Huerta??

He's certainly got ambition.

Reguardless of who wins or loses these fights, these are certainly fights that I want to see.


----------



## Aaronyman (Mar 1, 2007)

damnit this better not be true. bj should have to earn a shot @ 170 like everybody else....

why doesn't anderson silva get a title shot @ 205 immediately? he's been way more dominant..?

this makes ZERO sense


----------



## ShadyNismo (Jun 18, 2007)

Gsp > Penn, I hope after Gsp beats Penn, Gsp will finally go for Anderson Silva's Belt. :thumb02:


----------



## Flak (Jul 1, 2007)

Oh ffs BJ.

If you insist on doing this crap, then you should defend in October, and again in December. No one wants to wait a friken year for a LW title defense.


----------



## Aaronyman (Mar 1, 2007)

actually i'd be extremely insulted if I was a top WW and this happens....having to fight for years to earn a shot, then have the UFC set up a title fight w/ BJ who has lost 2 straight WW fights....


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

mma17 said:


> BJ with two belts...life is good.


:thumb02:


----------



## Gallows (Oct 16, 2006)

Aaronyman said:


> damnit this better not be true. bj should have to earn a shot @ 170 like everybody else....
> 
> why doesn't anderson silva get a title shot @ 205 immediately? he's been way more dominant..?
> 
> this makes ZERO sense


I agree. I want to see this fight but I certainly didn't think it would be right away. The only reason I see this happening is because of the rumours of GSP moving to middleweight. The UFC brass must not want this fight to slip through their fingers so they're doing it right away. That or they didn't know who to put up against GSP in WW because of Alves missing weight for his last event.

Either way, I'm excited to see this fight (no favourite, I just enjoy good battles), but I don't think it should be so quick.


----------



## SlammedSL1 (Jul 22, 2006)

GSP by GnP but in more dominating fashion than last time, I don't know why he wants to do this, GSP for 5 rounds is just not an option for BJ.


----------



## mmawrestler (May 18, 2008)

man I am pumped, im really routing for gsp but I think penn will probly take it


----------



## sk double i (Apr 13, 2007)

Aaronyman said:


> damnit this better not be true. bj should have to earn a shot @ 170 like everybody else....
> 
> why doesn't anderson silva get a title shot @ 205 immediately? he's been way more dominant..?
> 
> this makes ZERO sense


Well, jackson is fight griffin in a couple of days, so they obviously couldnt set that up. And I'm sure Silva is itching to fight at 205 so he basically wouldve taken anyone. 

Why should BJ haave to wait in line, he's already a champion. This sets up a huge blockbuster fight that would bring in huge ppv numbers. Not only that but they already fought at 170 and it went to a very close decision.

It makes complete sense.


----------



## Pyros (Apr 16, 2008)

Oh yeah! Finally I get to see BJ lose, GSP is going to pawn him.


----------



## yorT (Apr 22, 2007)

Well is this for sure, he said he wants to fight the winner of the fitch/gsp fight, doesn't mean he is going too


----------



## PirateNinja415 (Dec 3, 2007)

BJ is getting a title shot right away because he has fought before in the ufc as a welterweight, had some great fights there, and him vs gsp is a very anticipated rematch. Anderson has fought heavier than 185 i believe, but not in the ufc, so i'm assuming that's why he isn't fighting for a title immediately.


----------



## wukkadb (Jan 1, 2007)

I wanna see Bj fight in the LW division for a while...


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

This fight will determine where BJ belongs in the p4p rankings.

I think GSP takes this.


----------



## Couchwarrior (Jul 13, 2007)

Jason Perkins said:


> He also left open the option of moving up to middleweight after cleaning out the light and welterweight divisions over the foreseeable future.


Start by cleaning out the LW division, then we'll see about the WW division.


----------



## ozz525 (Oct 5, 2006)

Bj needs to pick one of the weight classes. Really I do not like him going up and down defending 2 titles. It is not good for the UFC.


----------



## Umbrood (Oct 15, 2006)

*sigh*

I like the champion vs champion match up but...like several people have already stated it too soon! I would like BJ to stay and defend his belt a few times before moving up, GSP will be the champ for a long time so there is no rush.

Prediction:

I'm not a huge BJ fan, but I think that GSP will win this convincingly by TKO in round 3.


----------



## Mufofamm (May 9, 2008)

Aaronyman said:


> actually i'd be extremely insulted if I was a top WW and this happens....having to fight for years to earn a shot, then have the UFC set up a title fight w/ BJ who has lost 2 straight WW fights....


oh shut up. pierre could have had his belt for the past year if he didn't get KTFO and tapped out by the dwarf matt serra. stop complaining. 

and at least BJ has defended his title unlike GSP. he deserves to move up more than GSP deserves to move up.


----------



## aellis1 (Apr 8, 2007)

If this actually happens i would be pissed if i was the winner of huerta/florian and had to wait 9-10 months for a title shot (unless BJ plans on fighting the winner in Sept-Oct). 
That being said fair or not Dana and the UFC are all about making $ and making fights the fans want to see, and this ranks up there in biggest headliner matchups that ppl want to see. Very tough fight to call, id say GSP by UD :dunno:


----------



## Fedor>all (Oct 22, 2006)

I think GSP would win again.

BJ, you're amazing at LW, build your legacy there!


----------



## Mc19 (Jul 6, 2006)

Aaronyman said:


> damnit this better not be true. bj should have to earn a shot @ 170 like everybody else....
> 
> why doesn't anderson silva get a title shot @ 205 immediately? he's been way more dominant..?
> 
> this makes ZERO sense


 your right, but chill because GSP is gonna take this.


----------



## adobostreak (Apr 8, 2007)

as much as i love BJ he will probably lose again and look like an idiot for moving back up


----------



## N1™ (Apr 8, 2007)

Aaronyman said:


> damnit this better not be true. bj should have to earn a shot @ 170 like everybody else....
> 
> why doesn't anderson silva get a title shot @ 205 immediately? he's been way more dominant..?
> 
> this makes ZERO sense


this is so true. :thumbsup:


----------



## N1™ (Apr 8, 2007)

ozz525 said:


> Bj needs to pick one of the weight classes. Really I do not like him going up and down defending 2 titles. It is not good for the UFC.


i know. what if he wins . and then say he gets injured ? then the beltholder for LW and WW is gone for a while. AND he has to defend both titles regurlary, how is that going to happen ?


----------



## Rated (Nov 25, 2006)

Really sad about how BJ's nuthuggers are saying how he will clear out the welterweight division and move up to middleweight when he hasn't even cleared out the lightweight division. There are still a lot of interesting match-ups in lightweight before I want to see BJ move up.


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

Well I kinda want to see this fight so I'm not to upset and honestly who at WW can be mad. Thiago Alves? He needs to make weight. Koscheck? He needs some top wins. Diego? Same as Koscheck.

I don't think it's to bad as far as the WW divison goes. However it screws over Florian vs Huerta winner because that guy will deserve a title shot.


----------



## Pyros (Apr 16, 2008)

Rated said:


> Really sad about how BJ's nuthuggers are saying how he will clear out the welterweight division and move up to middleweight when he hasn't even cleared out the lightweight division. There are still a lot of interesting match-ups in lightweight before I want to see BJ move up.


Yeah, it's stupid, he's a great fighter but if he thinks he can win all 5 belts like he said once, he's delusional.


----------



## Mufofamm (May 9, 2008)

Rated said:


> Really sad about how BJ's nuthuggers are saying how he will clear out the welterweight division and move up to middleweight when he hasn't even cleared out the lightweight division.


BJ's fans never said that. the article at fighthype.com said that. learn to read.


----------



## Redrum (Jan 30, 2008)

Mufofamm said:


> BJ's fans never said that. the article at fighthype.com said that. learn to read.


chill out, dude.


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

Oh, come on! Who does BJ have pictures of, anyway?

He's a great fighter, but he didn't earn the title shot at LW and he hasn't earned anything at WW. 

On top of that, GSP freakin' beat him already!

This is garbage.


----------



## Mufofamm (May 9, 2008)

vandalian said:


> he didn't earn the title shot at LW


beating jens pulver (former champion) joe stevenson (#1 contender) and sean sherk (former champion and #2 LW) means BJ didn't earn the title shot? boy, i love delusional MMA fans.


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

Like it's been said before- sure I think this would be a good fight but I do think BJ should stay at LW and clear the division out before this rematch. If they do this fine- at least it will prove to the BJ fans who truly is the better fighter and stop moaning about the first fight.

GSP wins this rematch, but Fitch is on the table now.


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

No Mufofamm beating Jens Pulver who was coming off a loss and really belonged at 145 didn't earn BJ a title shot.

He beat Stevenson and Sherk for the title.


----------



## N1™ (Apr 8, 2007)

Mufofamm said:


> beating jens pulver (former champion) joe stevenson (#1 contender) and sean sherk (former champion and #2 LW) means BJ didn't earn the title shot? boy, i love delusional MMA fans.


he beat jens pulver after 1 year in hiatus and back to back losses and got a title shot. AND pulver wasnt even a contender at that point. im not gonna argue on penns way to the lw belt but him getting a title shot at WW is BS


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

Mufofamm said:


> beating jens pulver (former champion) joe stevenson (#1 contender) and sean sherk (former champion and #2 LW) means BJ didn't earn the title shot? boy, i love delusional MMA fans.


Delusional?

The fight against Stevenson _was_ the title shot, if you recall. The fight against Sherk was a title _defense_.

And no, beating Pulver wasn't such a big deal, considering he was coming off a long layoff and a loss to _Joe Lauzon_.

Delusional my ass. I love BJ, but anyone objective has to admit he had his title shot handed to him. He didn't earn it, and he sure as hell hasn't earned the right to face to the welterweight champion. 

Let's not forget he's 0-2 in his last two fights at 170.


----------



## N1™ (Apr 8, 2007)

vandalian said:


> Let's not forget he's 0-2 in his last two fights at 170.


hes 1-2 in ALL his WW fights at UFC


----------



## Mufofamm (May 9, 2008)

vandalian said:


> Delusional?


absolutely. you're delusional. if you think BJ didn't earn his title then i'd love to see what you think about sean sherk earning his title.


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

Mufofamm said:


> absolutely. you're delusional. if you think BJ didn't earn his title then i'd love to see what you think about sean sherk earning his title.


Hello? You in there? I said BJ didn't earn his title *shot*. Read posts before you insult people.

And he sure as hell doesn't deserve a WW title shot. Not yet, anyway.


----------



## Rated (Nov 25, 2006)

Mufofamm said:


> BJ's fans never said that. the article at fighthype.com said that. learn to read.


Why did you get mad at me? If you're not a BJ nuthugger and you don't think what I said is true, I don't see why you would be upset. Otherwise ... :confused05:

It always feels like someone wants to gun me down whenever I speak the truth about BJ.


----------



## Pyros (Apr 16, 2008)

vandalian said:


> Hello? You in there? I said BJ didn't earn his title *shot*. Read posts before you insult people.
> 
> And he sure as hell doesn't deserve a WW title shot. Not yet, anyway.


That is for sure, if anyone should be getting an immediate title shot it would be Anderson Silva because he has reallcy cleaned up his division, and he isn't, so BJ should get in line, how about BJ vs Thiago Alves for the #1 contender?


----------



## Mufofamm (May 9, 2008)

vandalian said:


> Hello? You in there? I said BJ didn't earn his title *shot*. Read posts before you insult people.
> 
> And he sure as hell doesn't deserve a WW title shot. Not yet, anyway.


sorry i misread. my fault. 

i agree that he didn't earn a LW title shot, but at this point in time i think he has proven that he deserves it. 

i don't think he has earned a shot at WW title obviously, but hey... it's BJ Penn. if he wanted to fight anderson right now i bet he would get his wish too.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

Pyros said:


> how about BJ vs Thiago Alves for the #1 contender?


Damn it Pyros, that sounds like a good fight. :thumbsup:


----------



## Alex_DeLarge (Sep 5, 2006)

Yaay, another title shot BJ Penn doesn't deserve, life is surely good in the eyes of welterweights...


----------



## bail3yz (Apr 22, 2007)

vandalian said:


> Delusional?
> 
> The fight against Stevenson _was_ the title shot, if you recall. The fight against Sherk was a title _defense_.
> 
> ...


Theres no point in making BJ Penn fight people he'd destroy to 'earn' a title shot.. everyone know hes going to win.. making him win 3-4 fights to get a title shot is just prolonging whats going to happen anyways (at LW). I'm not arguing the WW situation, but I think the LW title shot was fine. I'm cool with the WW situation though.. I can't wait for GSP vs BJ Penn.. Im not excited at all about his next LW defense .. too predictable.


----------



## Davisty69 (May 24, 2007)

This is what BJ needs to do to actually earn his place on everyone's P4P list, that he's been given already.

Holding 2 belts in the UFC, by defeating Sherk and then GSP/Fitch would definitly put him near the top(above GSP) and a good showing in a MW title fight would put him at the top IMO.


----------



## Alex_DeLarge (Sep 5, 2006)

Hopefully then he'll get a title shot at the LHW division, and if he's injury free, a heavyweight title is in the mix.


----------



## 70seven (Mar 5, 2007)

Imagine this:

BJ wants at shot at GSP's belt.
GSP wants a shot at Anderson Silva's belt
Anderson Silva wants a shot at Rampage's belt.
Rampage wants a shot at Big Nog's belt. 

All champions moves up. All at the same time!

Weird thing is, this may seem far fetched, but only one not happening is Rampage moving up and GPS's move has been discussed but never confirmed.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

> and at least BJ has defended his title unlike GSP.


At LW, which should mean nothing, since he's fighting in another weight class. I don't know if you're aware of this, but Penn didn't even defend his belt at WW.

The guy is 1-2 in the UFC WW division. Stick with 155. Unfair to the other WW fighters.


----------



## N1™ (Apr 8, 2007)

Damone said:


> At LW, which should mean nothing, since he's fighting in another weight class. I don't know if you're aware of this, but Penn didn't even defend his belt at WW.


sometimes im astounded over the fury people write things in only to be proven they are utterly wrong :dunno: ( not hinted at you :thumb02: )


----------



## cezwan (Dec 7, 2007)

Aaronyman said:


> damnit this better not be true. bj should have to earn a shot @ 170 like everybody else....
> 
> why doesn't anderson silva get a title shot @ 205 immediately? he's been way more dominant..?
> 
> this makes ZERO sense


i TOTALLY agree with you dude.. this definitely makes NO sense.

(although i must say, im pretty keen to see it.. lol)


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

There are cool BJ Penn fans like ZZtigerZZ81, fans who can actually debate in a solid manner, and then there are the Penn fans who are so attached to Penn's scrotum that they cough up pubic hair's.


----------



## Saiyan3s (Oct 5, 2007)

Basically the whole thread is about BJ vs GSP ...

What if Fitch wins .. :confused02:


----------



## cezwan (Dec 7, 2007)

Saiyan3s said:


> Basically the whole thread is about BJ vs GSP ...
> 
> What if Fitch wins .. :confused02:


ill tell you now, and i will probably get neg repped like crazy.. i like GSP, but he is an inconsistent Champion.. Fitch actually has a chance of winning here..


----------



## Alex_DeLarge (Sep 5, 2006)

If Fitch wins, BJ still wouldn't deserve a title shot.


----------



## Calibretto9 (Oct 15, 2006)

He deserves the WW title shot if he wants it. He's the former WW champion, the current LW champion, and had a controversial loss to GSP which many thought St. Pierre lost. I don't think there's any question of him deserving it.

On the other hand, despite him being my favorite fighter (And has been that way for years and years), and despite me thinking he won the first fight with GSP, I think this is a bad move for him. GSP is bigger, stronger, more driven, and more experienced than the first time they faced. Fitch, likewise, is an animal and both dudes are giants for the 170 division. 

I want BJ to settle down at LW and dominate it and let go of his weight hopping ways. =P Regardless, the guy makes headlines with his antics.


----------



## N1™ (Apr 8, 2007)

ok lets brake it down :

some people are under the impression that BJ is uberawsome just becouse he has jumped up and down the weightladder but are they considering how he did ? well..

at LHW he lost to machida 

at MW he won over 2 gracies in respectivly ROTR and K-1

at WW " drums " he lost to GSP, won over Hughes but lost the rematch

These records arent stellar in any way shape or form, they are average at best. so him getting a title shot at WW based on his LW !?! performances are downright silly

In LW @ UFC :

he was tha man at LW till 2003 but then didnt fight again at LW for 4 and a half years !! and wins ( revenged a loss ) over Pulver to get a titleshot, pulvers first UFC fight in years ( oh yeah i forgot he lost to lauzon ).

to sum up.... yes he is a legit LW titleholder but he did sneak in line ( lauzon, florian, huerta, clementi,edgar and im sure i left someone out ) all deserved it more at the time,and if it had been any other sport and these guys where teams BJ would have to climb the ladder again. Some of these guys wherent even in the UFC when BJ had hes glory 4 and a half year ago so whats the logic ?

And all this taken into consideration some of you guys SERIOUSLY thinks he DESERVES a DIRECT titleshot at WW !?!?!....... thats BS


----------



## Alex_DeLarge (Sep 5, 2006)

Calibretto9 said:


> He deserves the WW title shot if he wants it. He's the former WW champion, the current LW champion, and had a controversial loss to GSP which many thought St. Pierre lost. I don't think there's any question of him deserving it.
> 
> On the other hand, despite him being my favorite fighter (And has been that way for years and years), and despite me thinking he won the first fight with GSP, I think this is a bad move for him. GSP is bigger, stronger, more driven, and more experienced than the first time they faced. Fitch, likewise, is an animal and both dudes are giants for the 170 division.
> 
> I want BJ to settle down at LW and dominate it and let go of his weight hopping ways. =P Regardless, the guy makes headlines with his antics.


Oh that's the best one, "A lot of people thought he won that fight, therefore he deserves a title shot", even if he actually...didn't win that fight. Logic just oozes from this post :confused05:

I guess because Anderson Silva is the reigning MW champion he can get a direct title shot at any other weightclass, likewise to any other champion in the UFC. It makes absolute perfect sense....that is of course "if they want to".

Anyone want to know the painful irony of this situation? It took Jon Fitch 15 straight wins (AT WELTERWEIGHT) against solid competition to earn a title shot, yet people think BJ Penn is worthy of a direct title shot? Seriously, grow up and find another sport to watch.


----------



## Calibretto9 (Oct 15, 2006)

Alex_DeLarge said:


> Oh that's the best one, "A lot of people thought he won that fight, therefore he deserves a title shot", even if he actually...didn't win that fight. Logic just oozes from this post :confused05:


Don't misquote. I said as a current champ, former champ of that division, and as a guy who busted up and went the distance with GSP (More than practically anyone else can say), he deserves the shot. 

And where do you fail to see the logic? Do you want to see Franklin/Silva 3? Of course not, because the first two were disgustingly one-sided beatdowns. I, personally, like rematches where the first fight was so closely contested. Sounds like you're just butt hurt because people dig BJ.


----------



## Calibretto9 (Oct 15, 2006)

norway1 said:


> ok lets brake it down :
> 
> some people are under the impression that BJ is uberawsome just becouse he has jumped up and down the weightladder but are they considering how he did ? well..
> 
> ...


I agree with a lot of what's in this, actually. While I do feel he should get the WW title shot if he wants, I agree that he hasn't performed nearly as well at higher weight divisions. I also feel that this time around, both Fitch or GSP would get the undisputed win.

The sport has changed a lot since BJ was hopping around, and the thought of him fighting at MW or even LHW again is laughable to me. I think he's better than most WW's, and all LW's, but I think the upper echelon of WW's and above are just way to far out of his range. It's not a knock on him, but he does need to recognize his limits.


----------



## Davisty69 (May 24, 2007)

Saiyan3s said:


> Basically the whole thread is about BJ vs GSP ...
> 
> What if Fitch wins .. :confused02:


then you just use the replace feature and substitute Fitch for GSP


----------



## N1™ (Apr 8, 2007)

Calibretto9 said:


> And where do you fail to see the logic? Do you want to see Franklin/Silva 3? Of course not, because the first two were disgustingly one-sided beatdowns.


 i dont think that will be good but if silva jumps he definatly shouldnt get a direct titleshot


----------



## Meshuggeth (May 26, 2008)

As an unbiased observer and non fan of either, I think GSP can take this. I see him getting better every fight.


----------



## Calibretto9 (Oct 15, 2006)

norway1 said:


> whats thats suppose to mean ? i dont think that will be good but if silva jumps he definatly shouldnt get a direct titleshot


What I'm saying is that no one wants to see rematches where the first fight was an absolute blowout. BJ/GSP was a good fight, so it stands to reason that people are more likely to want to see the rematch.

As for Silva, I agree, he doesn't deserve an immediate title shot at LHW, but he also wasn't the former LHW champion of the UFC, and he also didn't go the distance with Rampage in a previous match up. 

Was just making a point using Silva, but wasn't trying to bring him into this. =)


----------



## Alex_DeLarge (Sep 5, 2006)

Calibretto9 said:


> Don't misquote. I said as a current champ, former champ of that division, and as a guy who busted up and went the distance with GSP (More than practically anyone else can say), he deserves the shot.
> 
> And where do you fail to see the logic? Do you want to see Franklin/Silva 3? Of course not, because the first two were disgustingly one-sided beatdowns. I, personally, like rematches where the first fight was so closely contested. Sounds like you're just butt hurt because people dig BJ.


Sounds like you're so tied up in BJ's ass now you have to start using his insults like "butt hurt", how creative of you. And I didn't misquote you at all, I simply stated that one of your reasons why he's deserving because he "had a controversial decision loss to GSP", along with he's the reigning champ and former WW champ yada yada.

And no, I don't fail to see logic, because there is no logic to find. There is a line in the welterweight division of guys who are FIGHTING their way up to the top for a title shot, in their respectful division. It makes absolute no sense to give a guy fighting at LW an instant title shot when there are other worthy contenders. Honestly, BJ Penn is the only fighter in the UFC where his obvious bias, dull-witted fans can make up the most ASININE reasons why he should deserve a direct title shot. No other bias dull-witted fans of any fighter would plead their case by saying "well, he went to a decision with the best in that weight class and was a former champ in that weight class, therefore he should deserve a direct title shot over guys that actually have a win streak in the WW division and are much more worthy and deserving."

Where do you even come off bringing up Silva/Franklin? Seriously, I really don't understand that. Are you trying to say that since I don't want to see GSP/Penn II, I would rather see poorly contested rematches like Silva/Franklin? That's a pretty weak argument dude, then again you haven't posted an ounce of logic in any of your posts in this thread.


----------



## N1™ (Apr 8, 2007)

Alex_DeLarge said:


> then again you haven't posted an ounce of logic in any of your posts in this thread.


cmon.... i agree with you on the subject but hes just debating, theres no need for that :thumb02:


----------



## Alex_DeLarge (Sep 5, 2006)

norway1 said:


> cmon.... i agree with you on the subject but hes just debating, theres no need for that :thumb02:


Naw, a debate requires sense, being unbiased, and reason. He's spewing off BJ Penn quotes like "butt-hurt" as insults because he can't think of anything clever to say and being clearly bias he has to start using BJ Penn quotes and none of his own, and insinuating that since BJ went to a decision with the best fighter in the WW division, he would deserve a direct title shot. All of this, excluding all those traits in a real "debate". :dunno:


----------



## Calibretto9 (Oct 15, 2006)

Alex_DeLarge said:


> Sounds like you're so tied up in BJ's ass now you have to start using his insults like "butt hurt", how creative of you. And I didn't misquote you at all, I simply stated that one of your reasons why he's deserving because he "had a controversial decision loss to GSP", along with he's the reigning champ and former WW champ yada yada.
> 
> And no, I don't fail to see logic, because there is no logic to find. There is a line in the welterweight division of guys who are FIGHTING their way up to the top for a title shot, in their respectful division. It makes absolute no sense to give a guy fighting at LW an instant title shot when there are other worthy contenders.
> 
> Where do you even come off bringing up Silva/Franklin? Seriously, I really don't understand that. Are you trying to say that since I don't want to see GSP/Penn II, I would rather see poorly contested rematches like Silva/Franklin? That's a pretty weak argument dude, then again you haven't posted an ounce of logic in any of your posts in this thread.


I'm sorry, I'm not sure what you mean by "his insults..., how creative of you." Fill me in on that part.

As for "no logic to find," I respectfully disagree. You feel there's a line to work up, and that he hasn't, so he doesn't deserve a shot. A completely defendable point. I, on the other hand, feel that my reasons above are more than merit for a crack at the WW title holder. I'm not going to reiterate those points, but it's a completley reasonable argument.

As for the final point, don't get hung up on the people I used and look at the point I'm making. Silva/Franklin, Aurelio/Roberts, Penn/Ludwig, it doesn't really matter. The point is that no one wants to see rematches where the first fight was completely lopsided. People do like to watch rematches where the fight was close and where the second fight could possibly and probably have a different outcome.


----------



## N1™ (Apr 8, 2007)

Calibretto9 said:


> I'm sorry, I'm not sure what you mean by "his insults..., how creative of you." Fill me in on that part.
> 
> As for "no logic to find," I respectfully disagree. You feel there's a line to work up, and that he hasn't, so he doesn't deserve a shot. A completely defendable point. I, on the other hand, feel that my reasons above are more than merit for a crack at the WW title holder. I'm not going to reiterate those points, but it's a completley reasonable argument.
> 
> As for the final point, don't get hung up on the people I used and look at the point I'm making. Silva/Franklin, Aurelio/Roberts, Penn/Ludwig, it doesn't really matter. The point is that no one wants to see rematches where the first fight was completely lopsided. People do like to watch rematches where the fight was close and where the second fight could possibly and probably have a different outcome.


Alex..... the point is, he fights at LW


----------



## N1™ (Apr 8, 2007)

norway1 said:


> ok lets brake it down :
> 
> some people are under the impression that BJ is uberawsome just becouse he has jumped up and down the weightladder but are they considering how he did ? well..
> 
> ...



ah i forgot about Tyson


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

This is stupid. I don't want to see BJ at WW. He needs to defend some more at LW. I thought Dana was against people switching weight classes and wanted fighters to clear out their divisions. BJ and GSP have not cleared out their divisions yet.


----------



## Calibretto9 (Oct 15, 2006)

Alex_DeLarge said:


> Naw, a debate requires sense, being unbiased, and reason. He's spewing off BJ Penn quotes like "butt-hurt" as insults because he can't think of anything clever to say and being clearly bias he has to start using BJ Penn quotes and none of his own, and insinuating that since BJ went to a decision with the best fighter in the WW division, he would deserve a direct title shot. All of this, excluding all those traits in a real "debate". :dunno:


First, I'll just state that it's been a long, long time since I've followed MMA closely enough to know the specific insults of each fighter (If I ever did). That's a commonly thrown around phrase, especially in video games, so, well, yeah.

As for your argument, you do have good points, but it seems that if someone else brings around a different point of view, you attack the person as a moron and the argument as invalid. /shrug. Just something I've noticed.


----------



## Cochise (Aug 3, 2007)

norway1 said:


> sometimes im astounded over the fury people write things in only to be proven they are utterly wrong :dunno: ( not hinted at you :thumb02: )



You have to be carefull when talking to Damone, he'll completely throw you off with his amazing use of bonners and male genitel area. And have it actually make sense to the topic.


----------



## N1™ (Apr 8, 2007)

Cochise said:


> You have to be carefull when talking to Damone, he'll completely throw you off with his amazing use of bonners and male genitel area. And have it actually make sense to the topic.


that is true... he does have a thing for the male genital area :confused02:


----------



## Nick_Lynch (Feb 3, 2008)

Penn should first think of fighting winner of Florian/Huerta, looking to fight winner of GSP/Fitch is pretty stupid if you ask me. 

Also, if Penn does fight for the WW title and wins...WW and LW and some of the most staked division in the UFC (other than LHW) so, will we get 1 LW title fight and 1 WW fight per year? 

Pretty damn stupid if you ask me.


----------



## Calibretto9 (Oct 15, 2006)

Nick_Lynch said:


> Penn should first think of fighting winner of Florian/Huerta, looking to fight winner of GSP/Fitch is pretty stupid if you ask me.
> 
> Also, if Penn does fight for the WW title and wins...WW and LW and some of the most staked division in the UFC (other than LHW) so, will we get 1 LW title fight and 1 WW fight per year?
> 
> Pretty damn stupid if you ask me.


To be honest, I went back and watched the Penn interview and he doesn't seem definite that he's going back to WW. He mentioned that they would see how banged up the winner of the Fitch/GSP fight was, and then determine if he'd fight that guy. If the winner is messed up, than he'd continue at LW. I think Dana may subtly keep Penn's hopes up while holding him to the LW division. I hope so, but we'll see.


----------



## Rockstar189 (Dec 14, 2006)

Big fights = Big money.

GSP vs Penn = ******* massive fight. I think that if GSP wins, BJ will get his shot but if Fitch wins he won't because IMO fitch vs penn isn't as big as a GSP vs Penn.


----------



## Alkhir (Mar 3, 2008)

I'm a hundred percent against this fight, it's not that I don't want to see it! (I'm dying to see it in fact) but the time is not right. It's not fair for guys like Thiago Alves.


----------



## N1™ (Apr 8, 2007)

Rockstar189 said:


> Big fights = Big money.
> 
> GSP vs Penn = ******* massive fight. I think that if GSP wins, BJ will get his shot but if Fitch wins he won't because IMO fitch vs penn isn't as big as a GSP vs Penn.


but thats the point. thinking like that completely undrmines the validity of the sport


----------



## BloodJunkie (Jun 18, 2007)

I would like to see fighters stop worrying about other divisions and pound for pound rankings and focus on fighting in the division they are in. BJ should consider defending his title at LW a few times before he goes around calling out other champions. This kind of crap reminds me of boxing. Can't fighters just dominate the division they are in and when the day comes that they have no other options move to another. 

That said, IF this fight does happen I hope BJ loses badly. I also feel that if a Champion wants to fight in another division they should be required to vacate thier belt in the current division, after that they should have to wait in line to get another shot at it.


----------



## The Finisher (Mar 23, 2008)

So BJ vs GSP... nice.

I got Bj winning this one. The only reason GSP won the last fight was because BJ gassed. It's not going to happen again. GSP will not be able to take BJ down.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Hey, remember this guy? Yeah, he's fighting GSP for the title soon.


----------



## Aaronyman (Mar 1, 2007)

Damone said:


> Hey, remember this guy? Yeah, he's fighting GSP for the title soon.


Yeah, people are back in the frame of mind that GSP is going to walk over everybody ...kinda reminds me of when GSP fought Serra...:confused02:

people aren't even considering Fitch as a challenge...and I think that's a big mistake


----------



## Drogo (Nov 19, 2006)

Aaronyman said:


> Yeah, people are back in the frame of mind that GSP is going to walk over everybody ...kinda reminds me of when GSP fought Serra...:confused02:
> 
> people aren't even considering Fitch as a challenge...and I think that's a big mistake


I don't think that is true, almost everyone is picking GSP to win but likewise almost everyone is saying it won't be an easy fight.


----------



## BrFighter07 (Jun 16, 2007)

bj could beat gsp but anderson silva? is he really serious


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

mma17 said:


> BJ with two belts...life is good.


LOL hardly, BJ's not going to beat GSP. I do think fitch will give GSP a tough fight but I still have to take the champ.


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

BloodJunkie said:


> I would like to see fighters stop worrying about other divisions and pound for pound rankings and focus on fighting in the division they are in. BJ should consider defending his title at LW a few times before he goes around calling out other champions. This kind of crap reminds me of boxing. Can't fighters just dominate the division they are in and when the day comes that they have no other options move to another.
> 
> That said, IF this fight does happen I hope BJ loses badly. I also feel that if a Champion wants to fight in another division they should be required to vacate thier belt in the current division, after that they should have to wait in line to get another shot at it.


I couldn't agree more. BJ is one of my favorite fighters but I hate this idea of him moving up in weight. I also hate how Anderson is moving up. I wish fighters could just stay and fight in their weight class. There are so many matchups for BJ at LW that there's no need for him to move up. He needs to get a few defenses first before calling out GSP.


----------



## Cochise (Aug 3, 2007)

To tell you guys the honest truth, I think UFC pushed Anderson to make the move up. I could be wrong, but it could be UFC's way to keep pushing Anderson as the best P4P fighter in the market.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

BloodJunkie said:


> I would like to see fighters stop worrying about other divisions and pound for pound rankings and focus on fighting in the division they are in. BJ should consider defending his title at LW a few times before he goes around calling out other champions. This kind of crap reminds me of boxing. Can't fighters just dominate the division they are in and when the day comes that they have no other options move to another.
> 
> That said, IF this fight does happen I hope BJ loses badly. I also feel that if a Champion wants to fight in another division they should be required to vacate thier belt in the current division, after that they should have to wait in line to get another shot at it.


I agree and it leaves me with a question of if the rules need to change or if they should let fighters move around as freely as they do? In the past I’ve said let them move all they want and there are Pro's and Cons to both sides but I think you should not be allowed to fight in two weight classes at the same time and at the least they should make that a rule IMO.


----------



## BloodJunkie (Jun 18, 2007)

slapshot said:


> I agree and it leaves me with a question of if the rules need to change or if they should let fighters move around as freely as they do? In the past I’ve said let them move all they want and there are Pro's and Cons to both sides but I think you should not be allowed to fight in two weight classes at the same time and at the least they should make that a rule IMO.


Agreed, there definetly is pros and cons to fighters moving weight classes but doing it while holding a belt is not one of the pros IMO. Like I said before, if a champ wants to move up or down they should have to forfeit the belt. Its not fair to the other fighters in the division to have the belt held up for however long because the Champ wants to go elsewhere.


----------



## e-thug (Jan 18, 2007)

Im actually pissed off this fight is happening. The lightweight division was just picking up nicely again and they go and give BJ a chance to win two belts....Way to go, two stacked divisions that could really easily be held up because of this one "superfight"

BIG :thumbsdown:


----------



## nissassagame (May 6, 2008)

wukkadb said:


> I wanna see Bj fight in the LW division for a while...


I agree. I think for him to move back and forth all the time, while interesting, is more BJ bravado and less interesting. He should wipe the divison clean and move then.


----------



## nissassagame (May 6, 2008)

BloodJunkie said:


> Agreed, there definetly is pros and cons to fighters moving weight classes but doing it while holding a belt is not one of the pros IMO. Like I said before, if a champ wants to move up or down they should have to forfeit the belt. Its not fair to the other fighters in the division to have the belt held up for however long because the Champ wants to go elsewhere.


I would only agree with foreit if the Champ could not defend as often as a title holder who stays in class. I mean if Anderson Silva defends his belt 2-3 times a year and still gets in 1 fight in another division, I would see his defending as appropriate and his goal of doing something in a new class as progressing.


----------



## BrianRClover (Jan 4, 2008)

I'm so sick of hearing about BJ Penn's supposed greatness... as much bullshit as I think it would be for him to get a title shot at 170, I hope he does, just to see him get beat down. So he can finally accept his place as a little guy and stay there.


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

nissassagame said:


> I would only agree with foreit if the Champ could not defend as often as a title holder who stays in class. I mean if Anderson Silva defends his belt 2-3 times a year and still gets in 1 fight in another division, I would see his defending as appropriate and his goal of doing something in a new class as progressing.


The problems not with having a champ defend his belt 2-3 times a year and then taking a fight at a different weight class once. The problem is BJ has the chance to be champ in 2 weight classes. He should have to vacate the LW belt if he wins the WW belt because there is no way he could defend both belts 2-3 times a year.


----------



## Mufofamm (May 9, 2008)

BrianRClover said:


> I'm so sick of hearing about BJ Penn's supposed greatness


and why are you so sick of hearing about his supposed greatness? is it because you don't believe he has the supposed greatness or is it because you're a BJ Penn hater? it's because you're a BJ Penn hater. 

seriously though, dana told BJ he could move up when he beats sherk. BJ did everything dana asked him to do, now it's BJ's time. it's all about BJ baby. and who else is going to make him break a sweat at 155 right now? florian or huerta? lmao, give me a break. this is BJ's time right now.


----------



## SpecC (Nov 18, 2007)

BloodJunkie said:


> Agreed, there definetly is pros and cons to fighters moving weight classes but doing it while holding a belt is not one of the pros IMO. Like I said before, if a champ wants to move up or down they should have to forfeit the belt. Its not fair to the other fighters in the division to have the belt held up for however long because the Champ wants to go elsewhere.


If there are still contenders left in the division, I don't see why they should be talking about moving up to begin with. The UFC LW division is insanely stacked! Kenflo, Huerta, Griffin, Guida, Sherk, Franca, Edgar, and everyone else who I forgot to mention. BJ is far from done with this division. 

The thing with Silva is that he has pretty much cleaned out his division. So, would the UFC fans rather see him pound someone who isn't ready or have him fight more game opponents? Seems like all challenges in MW are gone or already booked to be in contender status.


----------



## Dioxippus (Jun 30, 2008)

70seven said:


> Rampage wants a shot at Big Nog's belt.
> 
> All champions moves up. All at the same time!
> 
> Weird thing is, this may seem far fetched, but only one not happening is Rampage moving up and GPS's move has been discussed but never confirmed.


This whole weight-class jumping isn't really fair I think. Like BloodJunkie said, you should have to vacate your current belt before moving on to another division. That would make most fighters stay where they're most suited, until they've run out of competition at least.
And christ, Rampage wants no part of Big Nog hahahah. He could tear him apart on the ground  At least that's what I think


----------



## sicc (Mar 4, 2007)

SpecC said:


> If there are still contenders left in the division, I don't see why they should be talking about moving up to begin with. The UFC LW division is insanely stacked! *Kenflo, Huerta, Griffin, Guida, Sherk, Franca, Edgar, and everyone else who I forgot to mention.* BJ is far from done with this division.
> 
> The thing with Silva is that he has pretty much cleaned out his division. So, would the UFC fans rather see him pound someone who isn't ready or have him fight more game opponents? Seems like all challenges in MW are gone or already booked to be in contender status.


Those are all good fighters, but not BJ Penn good. I know I'd much rather see BJ vs GSP then watch him destroy those fighters 1 by 1. They just aren't in the same league as bj.


----------



## ha_d (Jun 21, 2008)

BJ is the man!! sorry GSP


----------



## Pyros (Apr 16, 2008)

Calibretto9 said:


> and had a controversial loss to GSP which many thought St. Pierre lost.


Who thought he lost? All the BJ nuthuggers probably. BJ won the 1st round and St.Pierre clearly won the other two, if one of the judges wasn't on crack and awarded 2 rounds to BJ we probably wouldn't have this discussion (it probably was C.Peoples).


----------



## bail3yz (Apr 22, 2007)

sicc said:


> Those are all good fighters, but not BJ Penn good. I know I'd much rather see BJ vs GSP then watch him destroy those fighters 1 by 1. They just aren't in the same league as bj.


I agree 100%.. it does suck for the LWs tho .. theyll get alot less changes at the title because of this.


----------



## bail3yz (Apr 22, 2007)

Dioxippus said:


> This whole weight-class jumping isn't really fair I think. Like BloodJunkie said, you should have to vacate your current belt before moving on to another division. That would make most fighters stay where they're most suited, until they've run out of competition at least.
> And christ, Rampage wants no part of Big Nog hahahah. He could tear him apart on the ground  At least that's what I think


If this were the case, BJ would vacant his belt anyways haha.. wouldnt be the first time 

Edit: sorry for double post.. I forgot


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

Pyros said:


> Who thought he lost? All the BJ nuthuggers probably. BJ won the 1st round and St.Pierre clearly won the other two, if one of the judges wasn't on crack and awarded 2 rounds to BJ we probably wouldn't have this discussion (it probably was C.Peoples).


Almost everyone who doesn't understand the sport thought GSP lost that fight, seeing as he was covered in blood and bruises. I believe my brothers exact quote was "If GSP wins this fight I am never watching UFC again."
It comes down to the whole argument about takedowns and control and how much they should be worth in scoring a fight.


----------



## Pyros (Apr 16, 2008)

TheNegation said:


> Almost everyone who doesn't understand the sport thought GSP lost that fight, seeing as he was covered in blood and bruises. I believe my brothers exact quote was "If GSP wins this fight I am never watching UFC again."
> It comes down to the whole argument about takedowns and control and how much they should be worth in scoring a fight.


Yeah, but the fight was under unified rules, and under those rules (round for round judgement instead of the whole fight) GSP clearly won. Plus BJ poked him in the eye which probably affected the 1st round, if not the whole match.


----------



## Baby Jay D. (Apr 25, 2008)

i have just one thing to add to this thread.


WAR PENN!!!!!!


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

Pyros said:


> Yeah, but the fight was under unified rules, and under those rules (round for round judgement instead of the whole fight) GSP clearly won. Plus BJ poked him in the eye which probably affected the 1st round, if not the whole match.


Well......no. It still comes down to how you score the actual rounds. GSP took Penn down, put Penn was active off his back. Which is more important blah blah blah
(btw I think GSP won that fight)


----------



## Pyros (Apr 16, 2008)

TheNegation said:


> Well......no. It still comes down to how you score the actual rounds. GSP took Penn down, put Penn was active off his back. Which is more important blah blah blah
> (btw I think GSP won that fight)


The unified rules score takedowns and top position over being active off your back, if it was Pride rules maybe the fight would have gone differently, but under UFC rules GSP clearly one the last 2 rounds, he also landed more strikes in both rounds, winning both the standup and the ground game usually wins you the round :thumb02:.


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

Pyros said:


> The unified rules score takedowns and top position over being active off your back, if it was Pride rules maybe the fight would have gone differently, but under UFC rules GSP clearly one the last 2 rounds, he also landed more strikes in both rounds, winning both the standup and the ground game usually wins you the round :thumb02:.


Wait a second, since when did the unified rules give any criteria for the fight to be judged on?


----------



## King50 (Jul 3, 2008)

norway1 said:


> ok lets brake it down :
> 
> some people are under the impression that BJ is uberawsome just becouse he has jumped up and down the weightladder but are they considering how he did ? well..
> 
> ...


Losing to Machida currently 3 weight classes up isnt a bad thing. At WW he lost to GSP or his cardio did, if i remember GSP was pretty busted up and BJ was clean after round 1. Matt Hughes again Cardio.


----------



## fan4life (Oct 4, 2007)

Aaronyman said:


> damnit this better not be true. bj should have to earn a shot @ 170 like everybody else....
> 
> why doesn't anderson silva get a title shot @ 205 immediately? he's been way more dominant..?
> 
> this makes ZERO sense


Money ! Money ! Money ! for the UFC


----------



## DanTheJu (Mar 3, 2007)

They do not give any judging critiria! I have read them many times!


----------



## N1™ (Apr 8, 2007)

King50 said:


> Losing to Machida currently 3 weight classes up isnt a bad thing. At WW he lost to GSP or his cardio did, if i remember GSP was pretty busted up and BJ was clean after round 1. Matt Hughes again Cardio.


your flogging a dead horse here


----------



## Pyros (Apr 16, 2008)

TheNegation said:


> Wait a second, since when did the unified rules give any criteria for the fight to be judged on?


Doesn't the rules also say how the fight is judged? Ok, then I'll say under UFC criteria or whatever, what I meant is in the UFC takedowns and top position have alwas scored more than being active off your back.


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

Pyros said:


> Doesn't the rules also say how the fight is judged? Ok, then I'll say under UFC criteria or whatever, what I meant is in the UFC takedowns and top position have alwas scored more than being active off your back.


Well honestly I have no idea, but anyway that comes back to the fact that a lot of people simply don't agree with that method judging fights.


----------



## Pyros (Apr 16, 2008)

TheNegation said:


> Well honestly I have no idea, but anyway that comes back to the fact that a lot of people simply don't agree with that method judging fights.


Yeah but if they have judging fights that way like forever, you can't expect them to judge GSP-BJ differently just because it benefits BJ :dunno:. Even if the ground game was even, GSP won the standup in the 2 last rounds.


----------



## Rated (Nov 25, 2006)

King50 said:


> Losing to Machida currently 3 weight classes up isnt a bad thing. At WW he lost to GSP or his cardio did, if i remember GSP was pretty busted up and BJ was clean after round 1. Matt Hughes again Cardio.


Well, *if* I was an obnoxious GSP nuthugger, then I would claim that most of BJ's damage was due to the eye poke. Also, using cardio as an excuse for losing is plain pathetic. You're job is to train and show up for fights. Gassing out is pretty unacceptable, the pace was not even that intense.

If BJ smashes GSP, I know the nuthuggers will cheer. If GSP smashes BJ, I know there will be more excuses.


----------



## Jewbacca (May 22, 2008)

I think GSP will win, but I am going to cheer for BJ.

And I don't think Fitch will be beating GSP...


----------



## Ebc_Kyle (Sep 24, 2006)

Cochise said:


> YAY! Another full year delay between LW title fights!!


 Really, right now who deserves a title shot? Who have watched fight and was like, "G*D DAMN! That boy is a badass!!" No one comes to my mind right now, so that probably means no one is really deserving of a title shot. 

On BJ facing the winner, that's awesome. I think GSP will win, personally, so watching BJ and GSP go at it again will probably be on the best fights the UFC has had in a long time.


----------



## joppp (Apr 21, 2007)

Couchwarrior said:


> Start by cleaning out the LW division, then we'll see about the WW division.


Yeah, I think so too. Sometimes I wonder weather Dana is BJ's bitch; He seems to be able to do whatever he pleases!

I hope this doesn't happen, and for the record I say GSP will win fo sho!


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

Pyros said:


> Yeah but if they have judging fights that way like forever, you can't expect them to judge GSP-BJ differently just because it benefits BJ :dunno:. Even if the ground game was even, GSP won the standup in the 2 last rounds.


I haven't seen the fight in ages but I don't remember GSP making any real sort of comeback, he just did enough to steal the victory. Rememberthis is coming from a GSP fan who doesn't really like BJ.

Nobody is suggesting that that particular fight should be judged differently to suit BJ, people argue that the system we currently have of judging fights is inherently flawed.


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

Ok a couple of points. While I dislike it how come when BJ got a title shot at LW instead of a bunch of guys no one cared. But now that the WW divison which has guys like Thiago, and Diego who have a ton of nuthuggers it's the end of the world.

The UFC gives guys title shots who will be big money matchups. 

Couture got a shot, Rampage got a shot, Hughes got a shot the 3rd time, and BJ got a shot at WW.

They have been doing this for awhile and just because everyone loves Thiago now and Fitch had to fight a ton of solid guys and Diego doesn't mean now it should be a huge deal.

BJ is a star in the MMA community but doesn't really generate PPV buys. Maybe they are doing this so that by putting him with GSP who does get PPV buys they can get him more name power.

But everyone should calm down this isn't the end of the sport it's been happening for a long time.


----------



## Pyros (Apr 16, 2008)

TheNegation said:


> I haven't seen the fight in ages but I don't remember GSP making any real sort of comeback, he just did enough to steal the victory. Rememberthis is coming from a GSP fan who doesn't really like BJ.
> 
> Nobody is suggesting that that particular fight should be judged differently to suit BJ, people argue that the system we currently have of judging fights is inherently flawed.


Well GSP got the best of the exchanges in the 2nd round and fucked up BJ with leg kicks, check the stats in fightmetric if you can find them :thumbsup:. I also recommend watching the fight without Rogan's commentary.


----------



## N1™ (Apr 8, 2007)

bbjd7 said:


> Ok a couple of points. While I dislike it how come when BJ got a title shot at LW instead of a bunch of guys no one cared. But now that the WW divison which has guys like Thiago, and Diego who have a ton of nuthuggers it's the end of the world.
> 
> The UFC gives guys title shots who will be big money matchups.
> 
> ...


i do in no way feel targeted here. i have ALWAYS thoght this kind of stuff is wrong. Only time i thiught it was ok was when hendo got his titleshots cuz he was the REIGNING beltholder at pride at the SAME wheightclass he gor the titleshots at UFC


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

I'm not trying to single anyone out. But I think it's crazy that when it happens to guys people like it's a huge deal but noone cares when it happened at LW.


----------



## N1™ (Apr 8, 2007)

bbjd7 said:


> I'm not trying to single anyone out. But I think it's crazy that when it happens to guys people like it's a huge deal but noone cares when it happened at LW.


if you are refesrring to bj getting a titleshot at LW i have already written on that earlier in this thread


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

BloodJunkie said:


> Agreed, there definetly is pros and cons to fighters moving weight classes but doing it while holding a belt is not one of the pros IMO. Like I said before, if a champ wants to move up or down they should have to forfeit the belt. Its not fair to the other fighters in the division to have the belt held up for however long because the Champ wants to go elsewhere.


I don’t want to see fighters just start giving up belts and vacating titles but its better than having one title fight in a UFC because 4 titles are split between 2 fighters and so on.

Dont get me wrong Im one of the people who think GSP will absolutely HANDLE BJ but it is still a very possible outcome and one I dont feel would be healthy for the UFC that’s just a opinion but its how I see it.


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

norway1 said:


> if you are refesrring to bj getting a titleshot at LW i have already written on that earlier in this thread


Again I'm not talking to you. I know you think it's unfair that BJ got a title shot. However I think it's crazy this many people are complaing about it like ti's the end of the world when almost noone said anything the firt time.


----------



## Mufofamm (May 9, 2008)

slapshot said:


> I don’t want to see fighters just start giving up belts and vacating titles but its better than having one title fight in a UFC because 4 titles are split between 2 fighters and so on.
> 
> Dont get me wrong Im one of the people who think GSP will absolutely HANDLE BJ but it is still a very possible outcome and one I dont feel would be healthy for the UFC that’s just a opinion but its how I see it.


lol @ GSP absolutely HANDLING BJ


an out of shape BJ gave GSP all he could handle. a newly dedicated, in shape BJ will do more than a split decision next time, he will put GSP away.


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

Mufofamm said:


> lol @ GSP absolutely HANDLING BJ
> 
> 
> an out of shape BJ gave GSP all he could handle. a newly dedicated, in shape BJ will do more than a split decision next time, he will put GSP away.


So you don't believe St. Pierre has gotten any better since then?


----------



## mrmyz (Nov 23, 2006)

I dont think BJ will be able to pull it off. GSP is a lot better now then he was then. Same can be said for bj but I think that GSPs style is better suited to beat BJs boxing and BJJ.


----------



## Mufofamm (May 9, 2008)

vandalian said:


> So you don't believe St. Pierre has gotten any better since then?


i think GSP has gotten better since then, but BJ has gotten better + he is newly dedicated and completely refocused. in the first fight he wasn't even in shape and he got a split decision, next time he will put GSP away.


----------



## Cochise (Aug 3, 2007)

Mufofamm said:


> lol @ GSP absolutely HANDLING BJ
> 
> 
> an out of shape BJ gave GSP all he could handle. a newly dedicated, in shape BJ will do more than a split decision next time, he will put GSP away.


That same GSP lost to Hughes. But that has changed, hasn't it?



Mufofamm said:


> i think GSP has gotten better since then, but BJ has gotten better + he is newly dedicated and completely refocused. in the first fight he wasn't even in shape and he got a split decision, next time he will put GSP away.


Bj has moved down in weight, of course he looks better! He beat a, then ready to go the featherweight, Jens Pulver. And then he beat two good LW's. GSP has stayed at welter and gotten better. It'll still be close, but I think GSP has it.


----------



## The Finisher (Mar 23, 2008)

Let's say the unlikely happens and Fitch wins. Would anyone want to see BJ vs Fitch?

Hell, I'd rather see Ken-Flo or Huerta vs BJ than Fitch.


----------



## adobostreak (Apr 8, 2007)

honestly, how much would it suck for GSP if he ended up losing to BJ... having struggle to get his belt back from Serra, possibly beat Fitch, then lose his belt to BJ, who techically doesn't deserve a WW title shot (right now) because he just defended his LW belt. 

i guess thats what happens when you are BJ Penn


----------



## bail3yz (Apr 22, 2007)

adobostreak said:


> honestly, how much would it suck for GSP if he ended up losing to BJ... having struggle to get his belt back from Serra, possibly beat Fitch, then lose his belt to BJ, who techically doesn't deserve a WW title shot (right now) because he just defended his LW belt.
> 
> i guess thats what happens when you are BJ Penn


Ya well if GSP feels bad.. maybe he shouldnt lose to people that dont 'deserve' title shots??


----------



## DiamondDash2k (Mar 4, 2007)

Bj Penn is whack! He's an awesome fighter, great skills in all areas but the least humble guy fighting... everyone loves this guy and i really don't get it. He needs to talk down to all his opponents in order to pump himself up. Talks shit about sherk, pulver, etc. 

Sherk: he licks the blood off of his gloves or even takes blood from his opponent after the fight and licks it. Like give me a break, you won the fight we get it and so does sherk, don't need to be a prick about it.

Pulver: didn't stop choking him out, which is a serious health issue which could have caused Jens future brain damage. If it was anybody else, it would have been a suspension but not BJ Penn.

I seriously hope Florian wins and ends up whooping BJ's ass. BJ always focuses on his future opponents before his fight at hand, which shows to me his arrogance... he'll probably be talking about how he wants to fight GSP right before his fight versus Huerta/Florian or even during the weigh in's because he's so arrogant and never gives his opponents enough credit. 

*I can't wait for his downfall.*


----------



## Pyros (Apr 16, 2008)

DiamondDash2k said:


> Pulver: didn't stop choking him out, which is a serious health issue which could have caused Jens future brain damage. If it was anybody else, it would have been a suspension but not BJ Penn.


In fact Babalu got released for doing the same thing and took a lot of shit for it. That's one of the reasons I want to see this fight him, so that GSP can beat him again and make him eat some humble pie.


----------



## Goat Man (Oct 19, 2007)

norway1 said:


> i know. what if he wins . and then say he gets injured ? then the beltholder for LW and WW is gone for a while. AND he has to defend both titles regurlary, how is that going to happen ?


No worries; BJ won't hold a WW title anytime soon. . .


----------



## Poseidon72 (Apr 29, 2007)

DiamondDash2k said:


> *I can't wait for his downfall.*


Good luck with that. I really don't think you realize his supposed disrespect is not something he does with malice intent. He just has a different way of motivating himself.


----------



## wallysworld191 (Mar 28, 2007)

Aaronyman said:


> damnit this better not be true. bj should have to earn a shot @ 170 like everybody else....
> 
> why doesn't anderson silva get a title shot @ 205 immediately? he's been way more dominant..?
> 
> this makes ZERO sense


uhh maybe cuz andersons never fought at 205...or been champion at 205...hes also never faught rampage...the list seems to be long as two why.

it makes sense


----------



## chilo (May 27, 2007)

he (bj) should stay at LW for a couple fights first damn. if he does get to fight the winner of gsp and fitch, i hope he has to face gsp and gets if face broken in.


----------



## Goat Man (Oct 19, 2007)

Poseidon72 said:


> Good luck with that. I really don't think you realize his supposed disrespect is not something he does with malice intent. He just has a different way of motivating himself.


Right. He motivates himself by being a classless butt. I don't buy that. I think he's just a spoiled ass who's too high on himself.


----------



## Mufofamm (May 9, 2008)

Goat Man said:


> Right. He motivates himself by being a classless butt.


no, you ignorant piece of sh*t hater. he motivates himself by seeing his opponent as the enemy. lots of fighters have been doing that for before you were even born. when the fights over BJ is always the first one to extend his arms, hug and kiss his opponent and squash whatever feud there was.


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

Mufofamm said:


> no, you ignorant piece of sh*t hater. he motivates himself by seeing his opponent as the enemy. lots of fighters have been doing that for before you were even born. when the fights over BJ is always the first one to extend his arms, hug and kiss his opponent and squash whatever feud there was.


Don't be such a defensive nuthugger man. BJ has enough as it is.


----------



## Arlovski_Fan (Apr 25, 2007)

Aaronyman said:


> damnit this better not be true. bj should have to earn a shot @ 170 like everybody else....
> 
> why doesn't anderson silva get a title shot @ 205 immediately? he's been way more dominant..?
> 
> this makes ZERO sense


lol nothing along BJ's run in the UFC recently makes since. He beats a FW and gets an immediate title shot. Now that he has defended once, he can challenge for the next belt! I don't really care though, as I think GSP will beat him.


----------



## Goat Man (Oct 19, 2007)

TheNegation said:


> Don't be such a defensive nuthugger man. BJ has enough as it is.


Exactly! LOL


----------



## Goat Man (Oct 19, 2007)

TheNegation said:


> Don't be such a defensive nuthugger man. BJ has enough as it is.





Mufofamm said:


> no, you ignorant piece of sh*t hater. he motivates himself by seeing his opponent as the enemy. lots of fighters have been doing that for before you were even born. when the fights over BJ is always the first one to extend his arms, hug and kiss his opponent and squash whatever feud there was.


Fact is, I used to be a big BJ fan until, over time, I was able to clearly see what his personality is like. I'm not talking about his "game face", either. Everyone talks a little smack for the cameras. It was the cumulative demonstration of the real BJ Penn that finally got to me. He's a great fighter; but an overly egotistical loud mouth.


----------



## Mufofamm (May 9, 2008)

TheNegation said:


> Don't be such a defensive nuthugger man. BJ has enough as it is.


i wasn't being a nuthugger, negator. i was simply explaining to him how BJ gets himself motivated for his opponents.


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

Mufofamm said:


> i wasn't being a nuthugger, negator. i was simply explaining to him how BJ gets himself motivated for his opponents.


And thats fine, it's just that you were being over zealous, IMO. Some fighters(Tim Sylvia) need more people defending them, BJ certainly does not. It's almost a crime to criticize him nowadays.
:thumbsup:


----------



## Drogo (Nov 19, 2006)

Goat Man said:


> Right. He motivates himself by being a classless butt. I don't buy that. I think he's just a spoiled ass who's too high on himself.


Exactly. BJ is insanely talented but anyone who has ever listened to him talk for more than 30 seconds should be able to see he is a selfish, immature loudmouth. He made Jens Pulver look mature and sophisticated when they were on TUF together and Jens isn't exactly Kofi Annan. 

Holding that choke on Jens and getting no penalty right after Sobral got the boot for the same thing was a joke.

Unfortunately BJ is one of the few fighters that could give GSP a run for his money so I do want to see this fight but I also think that it is too soon, they both should do some more work in their own division. 

I think GSP still takes this fight despite the fact that BJ looks much better recently than he has in the past. GSP has also gotten better.


----------



## fedor66 (Jul 14, 2007)

Holy Shit GSP vs Penn this is gonna be fuckin insane!


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

I was going to post the Fitch picture again, but they still won't realize, so why bother?


----------



## Suvaco (Mar 31, 2007)

Damone said:


> I was going to post the Fitch picture again, but they still won't realize, so why bother?


What Fitch picture? I haven't been reading this thread.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Wawaweewa said:


> What Fitch picture? I haven't been reading this thread.





Damone said:


> Hey, remember this guy? Yeah, he's fighting GSP for the title soon.


................


----------



## Suvaco (Mar 31, 2007)

So people were assuming BJ was fighting GSP I take it? Doesn't surprise me, considering GSP has been looking like a beast lately. Still, Fitch shouldn't be overlooked.


----------



## ozz525 (Oct 5, 2006)

If Fitch wins do you think that the UFC would still be as excited to put him against BJ. I don't really like the BJ Vs Fitch matchup for BJ.


----------



## Suvaco (Mar 31, 2007)

ozz525 said:


> If Fitch wins do you think that the UFC would still be as excited to put him against BJ. I don't really like the BJ Vs Fitch matchup for BJ.


I think BJ would have an easier time subbing Fitch than he would subbing GSP.


----------



## ozz525 (Oct 5, 2006)

Wawaweewa said:


> I think BJ would have an easier time subbing Fitch than he would subbing GSP.


I don't really see him subbing either from his back, where he will most likly be.


----------



## milkkid291 (Dec 31, 2006)

What the hell happened to Thiago Alves? He deserves a shot over Penn in the 170 division by far.


----------



## Aaronyman (Mar 1, 2007)

milkkid291 said:


> What the hell happened to Thiago Alves? He deserves a shot over Penn in the 170 division by far.


he'll be destroying Diego Sanchez @ ufc 89...then getting a title shot....

I actually hope they set up a Alves vs. BJ Penn fight at some point...as I think Alves can beat BJ....I just don't think he can beat GSP just yet


----------



## mitchyb (Apr 22, 2007)

Personally.. I think it is stupid for BJ Penn to even be considered.... I don't understand his following him as he is basically a lighter version of Tito Ortiz... only does weirder shit.

After returning wearing a shirt with a belt on it... claiming he was STILL the WW champ...licking blood off peoples face..being cockier than ever.. etc. etc. I used to like BJ Penn years ago.. I have grown a hatred for this man.. I don't like him at all.. he has no class.. he doesn't deserve to get his ass kicked by GSP.


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81 (Jul 8, 2006)

mitchyb said:


> Personally.. I think it is stupid for BJ Penn to even be considered.... I don't understand his following him as he is basically a lighter version of Tito Ortiz... only does weirder shit.
> 
> After returning wearing a shirt with a belt on it... claiming he was STILL the WW champ...licking blood off peoples face..being cockier than ever.. etc. etc. I used to like BJ Penn years ago.. I have grown a hatred for this man.. I don't like him at all.. he has no class.. he doesn't deserve to get his ass kicked by GSP.


Yeah he is exactly like Tito :confused03:

He is BJJ expert...something Tito completely lacks. He is a pretty good kickboxer as he has outstruck many people (mainly boxing though) including GSP and recently Sherk. His TDD is the epitome of SWANK. His wrestling is legit too. He has freakish flexibility and is a very cerebral fighter. 

Tito has takedowns.....and bleached hair. Great comparison.

If you were comparing htem because of class and trash talk...well they sell fights and that is what they are supposed to do. Point out a fighter that dislikes BJ. I will be waiting. Sherk and Pulver both have been on record as saying they don't have a problem with him after the bout. It is all about marketing you will learn that one day, hopefully.

As for the fight, BJ earned a rematch with the close decision a couple of years back. Do people still believe that Fitch can win this? I mean this is clearly announce to mean BJ vs. GSP and if the unforeseen happens then GSP and BJ fight for a title shot. Dana changes plans all the time just ask Alves, Arlovski, and countless others.


----------



## mitchyb (Apr 22, 2007)

ZZtigerZZ81 said:


> Yeah he is exactly like Tito :confused03:
> 
> If you were comparing htem because of class and trash talk...well they sell fights and that is what they are supposed to do. Point out a fighter that dislikes BJ. I will be waiting. Sherk and Pulver both have been on record as saying they don't have a problem with him after the bout. It is all about marketing you will learn that one day, hopefully.


Marketing I do know about.. I work in event planning for night clubs and have been since I was 17 so I know a thing or 2 about how to sell something. I wasn't comparing their skills... I was comparing their piss poor attitudes to other human beings. This sport has been and always SHOULD be (and I stress 'should' strongly) about class. Coming from seeing your favourite fighter is BJ.. your comments are a little biased... when it's Tito.. people would be sure to crack him for it.. but he never licked anyone's blood.. BJ has done it a few fights in a row now.

Don't get me wrong he's a good fighter.. but he's a ******* idiot.. There are way bigger marketing attractions in the UFC than him... I think he's a cocky douchebag to be honest. 
There are ways to hype up a fight.. but when you do it in a Mike Tyson-esque way saying you want to kill another man.. your just stooping to a low because you can't think of anything better to say to attack a man... after the fight the hype is supposed to end as everyone seen with GSP and Serra 2.. GSP had to make sure the MTL audience wasn't going to launch into a Kill Serra Mob.

Nobody should be licking blood and telling the world they want to kill another fighter. Anderson Silva is DOMINATION and he is classy.. GSP is classy.. Couture/Nogueira.. respectful.. Rampage.. in good humour.. well spirited.. talks well of his opponents afterwards... these are our champions. BJ Penn... a blood licking shit talker who doesnt say anything good. 


Sorry to rant and rave.. I just don't like the guy.. no matter how good of a fighter he is.


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81 (Jul 8, 2006)

mitchyb said:


> Marketing I do know about.. I work in event planning for night clubs and have been since I was 17 so I know a thing or 2 about how to sell something. I wasn't comparing their skills... I was comparing their piss poor attitudes to other human beings. This sport has been and always SHOULD be (and I stress 'should' strongly) about class. Coming from seeing your favourite fighter is BJ.. your comments are a little biased... when it's Tito.. people would be sure to crack him for it.. but he never licked anyone's blood.. BJ has done it a few fights in a row now.
> 
> Don't get me wrong he's a good fighter.. but he's a ******* idiot.. There are way bigger marketing attractions in the UFC than him... I think he's a cocky douchebag to be honest.
> There are ways to hype up a fight.. but when you do it in a Mike Tyson-esque way saying you want to kill another man.. your just stooping to a low because you can't think of anything better to say to attack a man... after the fight the hype is supposed to end as everyone seen with GSP and Serra 2.. GSP had to make sure the MTL audience wasn't going to launch into a Kill Serra Mob.
> ...


Not everyone has the same personality....You can't expect BJ to be like other champions because he isn't like other people. He is classy and I am sure that most of what he says he does not mean. Tell me about one fight the last two years (with the exception of Silva vs Chuck) that was more talked about then Penn vs. Sherk. Then you can rest assured I will concede to your point. Those two guys were always doing interviews and talking smack about each other and it was a much anticipated fight. Only after it was announced though. Chuck vs. Silva was like 3 years in the making and the luster before the fight was almost gone. 

He may be my favorite fighter and my opinion biased, but it is not incorrect. And because of your hatred for him, yours is a bit biased as well.

He has a niche and it is licking people's blood. So, what? Get over it. That is no less classy then dancing around, howling, or yelling after victory. Something aforementioned fighters all do. There aren't many people in sports that are classier then A. Silva, Franklin, or GSP, so to compare BJ to any of them is unfair. 

He was outspoken about wanting to beat up a person he genuinely thought was a cheater. I don't see anything wrong with that. You do and you are entitle to that perspective. I respect it, but just wanted to clear some things up about it.


----------



## urbanator (Oct 15, 2006)

*The Future is NOW*

When you are on the top of your game and people would pay to see you as a headliner, then the UFC promoters should make it happen!

The way I see it the UFC has to look beyond the immediate choice:

BJ to...

wait for the winner of the Huerta v Florian, or
wait for the GSP v Fitch match.

They have to look beyond that and build matches that headline.

BJ v Huerta would be a fantastic match, but what beyond that?

BJ v LW Contender #2?

I personnally do not want to wait too long for title shots to happen. If Champions are willing and able to defend their title in every UFC Main Event, then exploit the situation and make it happen. After all, these are the Main Events (Pay-per-View, the Big Show), I am sure they are compensated for it.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

Wawaweewa said:


> I think BJ would have an easier time subbing Fitch than he would subbing GSP.


I think BJ would get sent home with a fat lip and L on his record.:thumb02:


----------



## mitchyb (Apr 22, 2007)

ZZtigerZZ81 said:


> Not everyone has the same personality....You can't expect BJ to be like other champions because he isn't like other people. He is classy and I am sure that most of what he says he does not mean. Tell me about one fight the last two years (with the exception of Silva vs Chuck) that was more talked about then Penn vs. Sherk. Then you can rest assured I will concede to your point. Those two guys were always doing interviews and talking smack about each other and it was a much anticipated fight. Only after it was announced though. Chuck vs. Silva was like 3 years in the making and the luster before the fight was almost gone.
> 
> He may be my favorite fighter and my opinion biased, but it is not incorrect. And because of your hatred for him, yours is a bit biased as well.
> 
> ...


Your points are great.. I still don't like the guy.. you defend the honor of yourself and the fighter well... Sherk.. I used to like him... because of his sheer strength.. but after the incident.. I hated him. I have crunched the weights since I was 14 and tried all legal substances that will not harm my body to put on mass.. I have accepted the fact that I just cannot grow like some people.... doesn't mean i'll cheat to look good...

Maybe i'm just bitter about BJ Penn... but it's just downright disgusting... emotion does take over after a win... especially a grudge match.. I just see it as licking blood is crossing the line... This will sound Fu*ked up but what if Sherk got a blowjob from a dirty hooker and got cut and transmitted a disease 4 hours before the fight and then BJ licks his blood.... lol

That... and it's just god damn gross man... cheering and yelling is happiness... if he needs to lick blood to show his happiness then god damn man.. what kinda "human being" is he? It is like Tito when he would act out a burial after a win.. That was the comparison I made... at equal weights Penn would TUNE Ortiz.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

B.J. vs GSP would be a fantastic fight. I'd pull for B.J., however, whether B.J. would win or not.. I am not sure. A hard fight to call.


----------

